# Today, in the supermarket



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

Today in the supermarket, I passed by some Mineral Oil, and out of the corner of my eye, I saw the brand was "FLEET", and I had a chill go down my spine and a flash in my brain that took me back to my colonoscopy...You know...where they gave me the FLEET Phosphosoda stuff. CHILLS. CHILLS WENT DOWN MY SPINE. Crazy. CHILLS. Even thinking about it.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Lol...I can definitely relate. Even thinking about it makes me want to cry... by the time I was on my second glass when I took it, I was crying and shaking because I couldn't imagine going through with it. Then I puked it up on my last glass and had to drink MORE...it was probably one of the worst, lowest points in my life...sitting at the kitchen table, crying over what I had to drink. I made the mistake of mixing the ginger-lime flavor phosphosoda with apple juice, and I haven't even been able to smell apple juice since then. What a nightmare.


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

oh yes, i remember the prep, but i had to drink something that looked a lot like sprite and had a faint taste of it. i finally drank another sprite about a month ago, but it had been at least 8 months since the colonoscopy.during the prep i made myself chug as much as i could without puking. ughh that was the worst thing ever.funny how sights and smells can bring back such horrid memories.amy


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

ERINJK, Yes, sometimes late at night I can still hear my screams from the last gulp of FLEET.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Ick.. I took the ginger-lime flavor phosphosoda and mixed it with cranberry juice.. not realizing that I should have bought the regular flavor and mix it with cranberry juice. And to make matters worse, I was eatting a lot of jello and koolaid since that's the only thing you're allowed to eat and can't stand jello and koolaid anymore. I still have tons of the little snackpacks of jello in my fridge!


----------

